# Mínimas absolutas (2001-2009) en España



## Pek (16 Jan 2009 às 19:44)

Pues eso, las temperaturas mínimas absolutas en ese período (2001-2009) en distintas localidades españolas. Esto ha sido posible gracias a los foreros y colaboradores de polos del frío (y también a aemet y otras redes oficiales de estaciones). La excelente recopilación es obra del forero rs.
 Clasificación hecha por provincias:

-Guadalajara

Peralejos de las Truchas (1187 m): -20,4 ºC
Molina de Aragón (1063 m): -24,0 ºC
Prados Redondos (1129 m): -23,9 ºC
Cantalojas (1320 m): -24,0 ºC

- Teruel

Aguas Amargas (1615 m): -26,1 ºC
Las Dehesas (1410 m): -27,9 ºC
Guadalaviar (1510 m): -21,1 ºC
Torremocha del Jiloca (994 m): -25,2 ºC
Alfambra(1047 m): -25,0 ºC
Cedrillas (1115 m): -23,0 ºC
Monreal del Campo (930 m): -22,0 ºC
Villaroya de Pinares (1320 m): -26,5 ºC
Visiedo (1185 m): -21,0 ºC
Aliaga (1115 m): -21,0 ºC
Teruel (900 m): -19,0 ºC

- Albacete

Albacete (677 m): -20,2 ºC

- Soria

Duruelo (1190 m): -24,0 ºC
El Amogable (1150 m): -23,1 ºC
Abioncillo (995 m): -22,0 ºC
Soria- Valonsadero: -18,7 ºC

- Burgos

Riocavado (1147 m): -21,5 ºC

- Navarra

Camalonga (1570 m): -25,6 ºC
Remendía (1047 m): -24,8 ºC

- Girona

Das (1110 m): -21,1 ºC

- Léon

Villamanín (1140 m): -21,0 ºC
Genestosa (1280 m): -20,0 ºC

- Madrid

Rascafría (1159 m): -19,0 ºC

- Jaen

Santiago de la Espada (1340 m):-22,0 ºC
Pontones (1350 m): -21,5 ºC

 Muchas de las localidades anteriormente referidas tienen series incompletas o muy cortas. Ejemplo: Camalonga sólo lleva funcionando tres meses y ya tiene una mínima absoluta de -25,6 ºC en noviembre de 2008 (se esperan los datos de comienzos de 2009). Otras tenían series algo más largas pero se dejaron de utilizar. Ejemplo Villaroya de Pinares, que tenía esta espectacular serie de mínimas por año:

- 2001: -22,0 ºC
- 2002: -10,5 ºC
- 2003: -16,5 ºC
- 2004: -21,0 ºC
- 2005: -19,0 ºC
- 2006: -26,0 ºc
- 2007: -26,5 ºC

Desde ese año ya no se utiliza la estación. Igual que Aliaga, con otra serie también muy espectacular.

 A cambio se han descubierto nuevos valores como Cantalojas, con esta apabullante regularidad:

-2005: -22,5 ºC
-2006: -24,0 ºc
-2007: -21,2 ºC
-2008: -16,4 ºc
-2009: -23,8 ºC

Nótese que se han tomado como referencia los -23,8 ºC en estos días y no los -26,4 ºC de la otra estación. Los -30,9 ºC tampoco puesto que eran fuera del pueblo y en una estación improvisada.

O este otro

Aguas Amargas

-2007: -21,5 ºC
-2008: -17,3 ºC
-2009: -26,1 C


Hay que matizar que para muchas de estas localizaciones estas no son sus mínimas absolutas históricas, habría que viajar algo más atrás para ello. Para otras seguro que tampoco, pero no se puede comparar al no existir datos del pasado. Imaginaos qué valores sepudieron alcanzar por ejemplo en Cantalojas en febrero de 1956 o en otras entradas frías del siglo pasado :X

 Esto continúa, no para aquí. A ver que nos depara. Muchos de esos datos sí son oficiales, de alguno lo desconozco aunque se trata de registros fidedignos. Evidentemente hay muchas localidades que no aparecen y otras de las que se suponen extraordinarios registros (superiores a estos) que no tienen estación decente y deben ir incorporándose al club en el futuro


----------



## Bgc (16 Jan 2009 às 21:34)

Registos fantásticos.

Excelente trabalho, Pek 

Aguardamos por novas contribuições tuas


----------



## Daniel Vilão (16 Jan 2009 às 23:24)

Excelente recolha de dados. 
Estou maravilhado com tanta pesquisa.


----------



## MSantos (16 Jan 2009 às 23:47)

No interior de Espanha as temperturas podem descer bem baixo

Excelente pesquisa


----------



## *Dave* (17 Jan 2009 às 14:06)

Excelente informação .

De facto são temperatura mesmo muito baixas .


----------

